# replacement 12" woofers for home towers



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

Looking to see if anyone has an idea of what I should order for a replacement woofer in my home towers. I blew out the old woofers and they need replacing. This is an old school, 3 way, tower floor speaker. I use it for music and home theater. I am looking to go relatively cheap (less than $100 per sub) but I want a high quality product. Amp is a GFA 555 Adcom with 200W per channel. I don't drive them terribly hard anymore.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have this thing, and I need something for it... You tell me what I need and I'll help you with your speakers 

Hint... we need a brand, approx box size, port dia and length if applicable, etc.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

first auto-dupe in 3 days!


----------



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

Ahhhh, a smart ass, excellent! 

K, I am with you. The tower is approx. 15" wide x 36" tall by 10" deep. Mids and subs are coned from the back so they are enclosed but don't take from the overall cubic feet of the tower. Material is 3/4" pressboard covered with vaneer. The crossovers are passive, but I don't know where they cross at. The tower is lightly filled with insulation for sound deadening. It's just stuffed in there, not glued so it can be removed if need be. This is a sealed 4th order box, no port, air tight.

Thanks again for the help.

Lance.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

HaHa, ****, you fit right in 

I'l do some lookin, is this a Hi-Fi thing or a screamer box? What's the application?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

HaHa, ****, you fit right in 

I'l do some lookin, is this a Hi-Fi thing or a screamer box? What's the application?


----------



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

Just for fun. These were home speakers that I have had for about 20 years. This is the 3rd set of subs I have put in them. The last set of subs were pile's. They didn't last long. The old adcom amp at 200W/channel thumps pretty hard. I don't run them near as hard as I used to though. The high school and college days are long over. I am going to run them on either side of my t.v. in my living room. Mostly with the surround sound system and some light music, nothing crazy. 

I have ordered peerless gear from madisound.com on occasion and found peerless to be good stuff. I was leaning in that direction but wanted to get your opinion before pulling the trigger. I know $100.00 doesn't buy a ton of woofer per speaker but it should get me into something decent. I owned an NPDANG Diymobileaudio sub for my car for close to that kind of money it was a monster. So I thought I would give a shout out to see if there were any hidden treasures out there for home audio speakers that I needed to keep and eye out for.

Thanks again.

Lance


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Cool, I have a grasp, lemme do some work, does the crossover have a LP for the woofer or does it play all the way out? That's kinda important because the woofer will have to match the mid in terms of it's roll-off.


----------



## Lance_S (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Chad,

Thanks bro. Let me do some checking. The original crossovers were junk and so at one point I replaced all of the wiring and the crossovers in them. The kicker is that they were hand built crossovers so I will take a pic and post it. Maybe off the caps I can figure out where it's crossed over at. I am assuming that it cuts off the sub but not 100% sure, will check it out and get back with you.

Thanks again.

lance


----------

